# Voltex, APR or Seibon rear wing



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Looking for a change to my carbon GTR rear wing, wondering if anyone has any of the above for sale.

ideal wing would be a Voltex type 4


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello,

Do you sell your rear wing? 
I have a Blitz rear wing but it is really different of what you are looking for.


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Julien.s said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you sell your rear wing?
> I have a Blitz rear wing but it is really different of what you are looking for.


appreciate the offer but I want a big wing as it’s a track car.

I do like the blitz wing tho


----------



## Rydo_gtr (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi I have a apr gtc500 wing 4 month old selling as going for a jcr wing & trunk £1500 collected from central scotland


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Great looking wing man. My car is a 34 tho and I think the wing would be abit too wide for it?


Rydo_gtr said:


> Hi I have a apr gtc500 wing 4 month old selling as going for a jcr wing & trunk £1500 collected from central scotland
> View attachment 267588


----------

